# Vista Hcx



## Iceisnice (Mar 5, 2005)

How many people have the new Vista Hcx? And what maps do you have on them. Does anyone use City Streets Navigator NA?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

here: http://reviews.cnet.com/gps/garmin-etrex-vista-hcx/4505-3490_7-32469910.html 

or here: http://ksguy.com/geo/07rv.html

or here: http://gpstracklog.typepad.com/gps_tracklog/2007/07/garmin-etrex-vi.html

I use Garmins, but have only used the topo maps. I have not used the newer "H' models that use the newer MediaTek (MTK) chipset, but do have 2 models that use the SiRF III chipset. Both chipsets seem to perform well in heavy cover, and from what I have hear/read there is very litle difference in performance. I guess I would choose a GPS that has the features I desire rahter than on which chipset (SiRF III/MediaTek) they use.

Read a compariaon review here: http://gpstracklog.typepad.com/gps_tracklog/2007/08/mediatek-gps-ch.html

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------

